# Unknown plant in some HC



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

This came in some HC I got, I didn't see it in the plant finder. single stem single leaf with 3 lobes grows on a runner.





































Thanks

Brian


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It appears to be a Marsilea of some sort.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like Marsilea minuta.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

That looks right a google search found several pics.

Thanks
Brian


----------

